# Kayaks and trolling motors... Upstream?



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey everybody, I've never actually posted on this forum and know absolutely nothing about kayaks. This summer, I have been introduced to smallmouth fishing on smaller rivers and now I'm addicted and looking to invest in a kayak. I was wondering, If I put in upstream and go about 5 to 10 miles downstream, Is a trolling motor enough to make it back up stream? This is considering that I would be paddling also and it is a fairly slow current on a medium to small river. Just wondering if I would have to have a second vehicle downstream. I'm well aware that this sounds like a stupid question, but like I said, I know nothing about kayaking. Also, if anyone has any make and model suggestions on a kayak. Im probably going to go with a "sit on top" model. Thanks!


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

My 30 lb thrust trolling motor will top out at about 4mph with no wind and on a reservoir with no current. 5-10 miles against current would take several hours at a minimum. 

Something else to think about is that the deep cycle battery and trolling motor add a lot of weight to the kayak. Ive stopped using my trolling motor for this very reason.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You'd ultimately be better off just paddling it upstream.
And 5-10 miles...you're gonna want to get dropped off, shuttled, or find a buddy.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

5-10 miles is a pretty long trip when fishing on a slow moving river/stream....that would probably take 4-8 hours one way if fishing throughout. That long of a trip i would use vehicle.
I fish primarily rivers and if i am unable to get another vehicle I often go one or two miles up/down stream and then paddle/wade back to put in. This usually takes 3 hours.
If i don't know a river that well i typically go upstream from the put in so that I have to work to get up past rapids, boulders, etc. If you go downstream you may go through sections that are a major pain to get back up through (swift moving water with high muddy banks come to mind!) One thing you want to make sure you have is a 10 foot or so rope and two carabiners. tie a caribiners to each end of the rope, latch one end onto bow of kayak and the other use to pull kayak through sections you have to wade through to get upstream. this also works well when you want to get out and fish a spot hard, latch caribiner end to your belt buckle, vest, etc. and kayak floats 10 foot downstream and out of your way while casting.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! That's pretty much what I figured. Saves me from buying a trolling motor. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive made 2 trips on the shenago river this year where ive used my trolling motor to go up stream (and maybe a bit down too). i have my battery in the bow and it really does suck having to drag the commander around downfalls because that battery makes it very heavy. the shenago is very slow moving at this time and ive never ran out of juice. im currently trying to figure out some method of mounting the motor so it pops over submerged trees instead of getting hung up on em. to save on battery life i think the key is to go slow, not full throttle.


----------

